# Breeding



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im still researching on breeding and was wondering how often would I get to spend time with Rocko if hes gonna be a dad.

1. If I do breed Rocko and Loki the chicks will be parent raised and socialised with humans.
2. Im still researching on breeding and Rocko and Loki will be going for a vet check up very soon.
3. I definitely think I have a Male and Female but just to be sure im gonna get a DNA test.
4. Anyone who has gotten DNA tests how did you pluck the feathers and where.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Very little, most of my breeding males don't really care for me much. I am not sure if that is just hormones or the fact that they're busy. Raising chicks is labor intensive.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> Very little, most of my breeding males don't really care for me much. I am not sure if that is just hormones or the fact that they're busy. Raising chicks is labor intensive.


What do you mean labor intensive.I say its because theyre busy.So once the chicks are raised and gone to new homes Rocko will be back to normal.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

My tame dads always get a lot less interested in me once they have eggs and chicks, and they don't necessarily go back to normal once the chicks are gone. I mean it's always possible that yours will, but if you want to breed them you'll need to seriously consider the possibility that he just won't be AS tame when he's done parenting and decide if you'd be okay with that.

I've had several of my birds DNA sexed and I took 3-4 secondary flight feathers at least 3-8cm in length. Wrap the bird in a towel and extend the wing (get someone to help you) and pull a feather in one swift move. Don't do it slowly or on an angle. I took samples from both wings rather than just one wing.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> My tame dads always get a lot less interested in me once they have eggs and chicks, and they don't necessarily go back to normal once the chicks are gone. I mean it's always possible that yours will, but if you want to breed them you'll need to seriously consider the possibility that he just won't be AS tame when he's done parenting and decide if you'd be okay with that.
> 
> I've had several of my birds DNA sexed and I took 3-4 secondary flight feathers at least 3-8cm in length. Wrap the bird in a towel and extend the wing (get someone to help you) and pull a feather in one swift move. Don't do it slowly or on an angle. I took samples from both wings rather than just one wing.


I wouldnt wanna remove the flight feathers I thought secondary flight feathers arent supposed to be removed? I also was told the feathers near where they poop has the most DNA


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have always used secondary flights and my birds have never had any problems. I've never been told by my DNA testers or my avian vet not to remove them, and they always grow back. I generally take two from each side.

I took a tail feather from a bird many years ago for DNA testing, and she absolutely wailed in pain. I'm not sure if she was just being a drama queen or if it really hurt her, but i've never taken tail feathers again after that. I've never had a bird complain when i'm taking secondary flights.

The feathers around their butt seem far too small to me. My testers always ask for feathers around 5cm in length.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I plucked a couple chest feathers when I did DNA testing. Didn't seem to hurt the bird at all and we got the results we were looking for.

As for Rocko's attitude...it depends on the bird. Both Fuzzy and Snowball were tame boys and I bred them. Neither were interested in me while breeding or raising chicks (the dads do a large part of the work, especially once the babies get bigger) but once they were weaned and back on hormone control my boys were fine. Snowball went back to sweet self. Fuzzy was always a little standoffish after that but that may have been due to him being super obsessed with his girlfriend. He was originally obsessed with me and that transferred to her once I brought her home. You won't know how Rocko will react until it actually happens.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

^ Odie used to be awfully obsessed with me until I brought Luna home.. Then I became chopped liver lmao.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> What do you mean labor intensive.I say its because theyre busy.So once the chicks are raised and gone to new homes Rocko will be back to normal.


Sorry for the late reply, I read this before heading out the door and going to work then never got around to responding.

I mean from experience that feeding chicks every two hours early on (something I unfortunately had to do personally) really really sucks. You're tired all the time, trying to keep a schedule, and not getting any sleep. Having dealt with it as a human, I can empathize with my feathered friends. Its no wonder they get hormonal and moody, you would be too. As a concept you or I would imagine, it sounds so easy on paper; but its not.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I read this before heading out the door and going to work then never got around to responding.
> 
> I mean from experience that feeding chicks every two hours early on (something I unfortunately had to do personally) really really sucks. You're tired all the time, trying to keep a schedule, and not getting any sleep. Having dealt with it as a human, I can empathize with my feathered friends. Its no wonder they get hormonal and moody, you would be too. As a concept you or I would imagine, it sounds so easy on paper; but its not.


Oh yeah I would be moody if I didnt get enough sleep my birds are never moody so they obviously get enough sleep.If I did have to feed babies every 2 hours I would or you could take turns feeding like I do it 2 hours then my mam does it the next 2 hours or something.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

I DNA via blood sample by clipping the toe nail and squeezing. I find it it MUCH less stressful then ripping out feathers. You should have an experienced breeder show you how to do this properly. While you're at it get them to show you how to handfeed. Just in case. You need a mentor. Seriously. I can't stress this enough. You need someone hands on willing to guide you.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Also. The answer is your bird is going to bond to its mate. He will be to focused on protecting his best mate and chicks. And friendly birds I find can often be the nastiest ones because they have no fear unlike semi tame breeders. They often will give you a chomp because they are not afraid. Don't take it personally. It's their job.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My tame and friendly male flies at my head to bite me... or climbs on my arm and reaches down to bite me... he's very protective of his lady.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TalkBirdy2Me said:


> Also. The answer is your bird is going to bond to its mate. He will be to focused on protecting his best mate and chicks. And friendly birds I find can often be the nastiest ones because they have no fear unlike semi tame breeders. They often will give you a chomp because they are not afraid. Don't take it personally. It's their job.


My mam knows how to hand rear.Rocko does have fears he would bite my cousin sometimes but he would never bite me and hes already bonded to Loki.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> My mam knows how to hand rear.Rocko does have fears he would bite my cousin sometimes but he would never bite me and hes already bonded to Loki.


They can love you all they want and be bonded to you but the minute that you invade their nest all bets are off. Like I've said before, Fuzzy was my baby, bonded to me really quickly and even saw me as his mate for a time. But once he bonded to Bubbles and they started breeding, he was not nice to me. He was more likely to bite me than she was and he was the one I always chased out of the nest. Rocko will try to bite you while breeding, it's just normal for them to do.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> They can love you all they want and be bonded to you but the minute that you invade their nest all bets are off. Like I've said before, Fuzzy was my baby, bonded to me really quickly and even saw me as his mate for a time. But once he bonded to Bubbles and they started breeding, he was not nice to me. He was more likely to bite me than she was and he was the one I always chased out of the nest. Rocko will try to bite you while breeding, it's just normal for them to do.


It took a long time for Rocko to bond to me and what im saying is Rocko is already bonded to Loki.And I wouldn't invade his nest anyway unless I needed to.And Loki dosent bite at all even if you hurt her.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

You're going to need to invade the nest to check the chicks, weigh them and clean out the nestbox.. If they are first time parents you're going to need to be extra vigilant and make sure the chicks are growing at a healthy rate. 

And being bonded to another bird and breeding are quite different. He might be bonded to the other bird already, but once they start breeding their hormones are going to go through the roof and their maternal/protective instincts are going to take over. You could have the strongest bond in the world with a bird, but they all have wild instincts that can easily be brought forward in the right situation. I don't want to sound rude, but assuming they won't ever bite you when they have a nest to protect just because they don't bite you now is quite naive and I think it's something you really need to consider more before you breed them. If you don't want to lose the bond you have with them, please don't breed them.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> You're going to need to invade the nest to check the chicks, weigh them and clean out the nestbox.. If they are first time parents you're going to need to be extra vigilant and make sure the chicks are growing at a healthy rate.
> 
> And being bonded to another bird and breeding are quite different. He might be bonded to the other bird already, but once they start breeding their hormones are going to go through the roof and their maternal/protective instincts are going to take over. You could have the strongest bond in the world with a bird, but they all have wild instincts that can easily be brought forward in the right situation. I don't want to sound rude, but assuming they won't ever bite you when they have a nest to protect just because they don't bite you now is quite naive and I think it's something you really need to consider more before you breed them. If you don't want to lose the bond you have with them, please don't breed them.


Well in order to breed them I have to find out if I have a male and female lol.I wouldn't lose my bond with him I know that its not like he be breeding all the time im not even gonna be a breeder.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My question is...why do you want them to breed? I mean, the whole point of breeding is further the species and most good breeders actually have a breeding plan and a reason that they want their birds to reproduce. Whether it be for the good temperament (that was my reason), size, build, etc. There's nothing wrong with having birds and not breeding them.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

shaenne said:


> You're going to need to invade the nest to check the chicks, weigh them and clean out the nestbox.. If they are first time parents you're going to need to be extra vigilant and make sure the chicks are growing at a healthy rate.
> 
> And being bonded to another bird and breeding are quite different. He might be bonded to the other bird already, but once they start breeding their hormones are going to go through the roof and their maternal/protective instincts are going to take over. You could have the strongest bond in the world with a bird, but they all have wild instincts that can easily be brought forward in the right situation. I don't want to sound rude, but assuming they won't ever bite you when they have a nest to protect just because they don't bite you now is quite naive and I think it's something you really need to consider more before you breed them. If you don't want to lose the bond you have with them, please don't breed them.


I have just been checking the nest of our nicest gentlest hen and she drew blood lol. Although she is experienced I check her regularly and I'm glad I did because one of her chicks was dead this morning. Your bond with your bird is meaningless when they have eggs and young.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> My question is...why do you want them to breed? I mean, the whole point of breeding is further the species and most good breeders actually have a breeding plan and a reason that they want their birds to reproduce. Whether it be for the good temperament (that was my reason), size, build, etc. There's nothing wrong with having birds and not breeding them.


I wanna make them popular here theres not many cockatiel breeders many people here breed bigger species of parrots and lovebirds are everywhere you can find them easily and budgies but cockatiels very hard to find and they around €125 in some pet stores untamed.And I already know a few people who would like one.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Phoenix2010 said:


> I have just been checking the nest of our nicest gentlest hen and she drew blood lol. Although she is experienced I check her regularly and I'm glad I did because one of her chicks was dead this morning. Your bond with your bird is meaningless when they have eggs and young.


A bond is not just a bond its love and love is stronger and if our love is strong it could over come his instincts.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> A bond is not just a bond its love and love is stronger and if our love is strong it could over come his instincts.


You're projecting human emotions onto an animal. Instincts are way stronger than you think. While your bond with Rocko will remain, while breeding he will probably try to bite you. That doesn't mean he won't go back to normal afterwards, my boys always did and were super sweet once they were done with babies.

Wanting to share cockatiels is a good goal but it's a huge responsibility. I lost 15 or so babies in the 2 years that I bred. It's a big job to take on and definitely requires a lot of research. Another thing to consider is that while breeding, no other birds should be allowed near the breeding tiels. That would stress them out and could cause them to abandon the nest, no matter how well they get on with the other birds. When breeding, you want your birds to have as little stress as possible.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> A bond is not just a bond its love and love is stronger and if our love is strong it could over come his instincts.


My hen is the sweetest little cuddler, she loves to be held and petted and scritched... However when she is in her nest or has eggs she turns into a feathered tiger who will gladly shred the skin from your fingers.... my male is a people lover, loves to sit on your shoulder and ask whatcha doin... But when his girl is broody he turns into a stealth bomber, dive bombing yout head and flying in your face... Then he lands on you and bites! Both are sweet, tame and very loving when not nesting.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> You're projecting human emotions onto an animal. Instincts are way stronger than you think. While your bond with Rocko will remain, while breeding he will probably try to bite you. That doesn't mean he won't go back to normal afterwards, my boys always did and were super sweet once they were done with babies.
> 
> Wanting to share cockatiels is a good goal but it's a huge responsibility. I lost 15 or so babies in the 2 years that I bred. It's a big job to take on and definitely requires a lot of research. Another thing to consider is that while breeding, no other birds should be allowed near the breeding tiels. That would stress them out and could cause them to abandon the nest, no matter how well they get on with the other birds. When breeding, you want your birds to have as little stress as possible.


Yeah I know he will probably bite it is normal lol I would be the same if my nest was being touched.


----------

